# H: 2 WHFB battalions w/ extra units W: CSM units/Ork units



## Dark Apostle Marduk

I own a couple of battalions, which are Empire and Dark Elves. They are only partially built, as I just kind of noticed the decline of interest in my girlfriend, and the rise of interest in 40k.

I have had them for some time, but just never really felt like finishing. 

With the empire, I do own an unopened box of Pistoleers, and would be willing to trade those as well.

I also have a set of Psychic cards as well for FB, which also can be part of the trade as well.

I am looking to get some more Chaos units, and I am open to anything really. I would prefer unbuilt stuff, however I'm not super picky. Preferably looking for a Defiler and/or a Predator as well as Havocs and Obliterators.

I would also like some more Ork units as well. I really need a Warboss of some kind, as well as Koptas if anyone still has those.

Please private message me and I can send pictures as requested.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk

Update!

I am also very interested in any and all airbrushing equipment. I will be willing to trade / purchase this as well!


----------

